# 0137 Rufnummer



## Anonymous (30 April 2005)

Moin moin,
habe gestern und heute Anrufe von 0137Rufnummern erhalten.
Das übliche 1 mal Klingeln und dann aufgelegt.
Die Rufnummer sind: +49137720000 + 49137720003.
Sie sind Colt GmBH zugeteilt.
Wie kann ich mich jetzt gegen so einen Müll wehren.

Viele Dank im vorraus

Harro


----------



## Reducal (30 April 2005)

Gast Harro schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich mich jetzt gegen so einen Müll wehren.


Die nahezu einzige Möglichkeit wurde > HIER < beschrieben.


----------



## sascha (30 April 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-handy-lockanruf.php


----------

